# ~☆Custom Murray Eliminator☆~



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 16, 2020)

This just in ,luckily I found a pic. that was previously posted on line of this bike ,I got in late from picking up and my pics Stink to say the least. Anyway here's the custom ,What I believe to be based on a Murray Eliminator,  when I feel better I'll investigate more.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2020)

I like it , om green with envy !!!!!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 25, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> I like it , om green with envy !!!!!!



Thanx for the props.!
For most badge ,probably up for sale soon.


----------

